# Brand new to goats, 1st kid(s) due now. So stressed and tired.



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got into goats and began purchasing my herd about a month ago now. We have all Boers, 100% if that changes anything when it comes to kidding info. I purchased a doe who is due to kid around or about yesterday. She is not friendly enough with me yet to check for softness of ligaments at tail, but I've had 3 long nights of what I thought were symptoms of labor. No kids yet though. Last night she was breathing heavier and faster than the rest, pawed some at the ground and was making a snorting sound as she would breath. She is uddered up, but Im not sure what she looked like before as I just got her. Her rear end does look very soft and she was drinking and peeing a lot last night. I checked on her several times and at one point she was grazing like nothing had been happening, same thing this morning. This is frustrating! :chin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a pic of her back end with tail up naturally and her lady parts showing? Make sure we can see udder too.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

*I took a cpl pics this morning, no udder pics though*

Here are a couple rear view pics and her belly size. I dint get any with udders in them though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They keep us guessing, we cannot predict when she will kid, so like all of us, we get stressed and tired checking on them. But that is all we can do.
Especially if you don't know her history on kidding.

Late in pregnancy when they lay down, they make noises, grunting, sounding very uncomfortable, breathing heavy, that is normal, as they are full of babies.

Was she pawing and getting up and down repeatedly or just pawed a couple of times then laid down and that was it? If it was a few paws and that was it, it is normal.

Has she tried pushing at all? 
Any discharge?

Can't see her udder is it really full tight or just filling/full?


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

She only pawed around a couple of times then laid down. She did that a few times, but not a lot. Some up and down but not a lot. She had some discharge about a week ago, but haven't noticed any since. If I walk behind her, she turns away so it's hard. Udders are not shiny or looking like they cant hold any more, but definitely have filled up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She just isn't ready yet I guess. It is frustrating I know, waiting it out. But those Doe's force us. :hammer:;-)


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Updated pictures from this morning to include udder pics (the best I can get with her). I swear she knows what I'm trying to do and makes it nearly impossible! She has sunken more around tail. She has a ridge down spine and tail that sticks up above everything else.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Here is a zoomed in shot that you can kind of see sunkeness on either side of tail.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep I see that.

She sure is hiding her udder, whether it be her leg or turning just right, LOL what a booger. 

After she kids, hopefully you can get her to trust you.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Geesh, how long can this go on? When I got Raven, the seller said she had missed her April 14 or 15 due date so that'd put her due 3 weeks later as she was kept in with Buck to catch two breeding cycles. I would then figure her due as May 5 or 6th. From everything I've read here and elsewhere, she appears to have all the symptoms of pregnancy except the actual labor at this point. I have been watching her throughout the night since Sunday night and am so tired. I know I will recover from that, and really just want her to deliver healthy kids and be healthy herself. I am so ready for it to be done though. This is my first kidding and I just want it to go through nightmare free!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Watching them around the clock for days is very stressful and you get so tired I know. It is not easy, we go through so much for our girls.

But when they finally kid, it is so worth seeing those beautiful kiddo's.

Hang in there. It should be soon. I know easier said than done.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok, well Raven finally let me touch her (through the wire panels of the upper barn) and she is mushy and I feel no ligaments at all in comparison to my other does. Her back end appears softer and more swollen to me as well. We had another night of what seemed like contractions and at one point she seemed "mad" at her feeder and was ramming it and pawing at it pretty heavily and I thought maybe we were getting close, but she eventually calmed down and just went back to the heavy breathing. I guess my only question is, if she hasn't shown any stringy or amber discharge yet, does that mean I shouldn't be concerned of issues and that she just isn't ready yet? 

Im attaching pictures from this morning also. Looks like progress to me... They are all from up above as well a behind so it is a bit hard to see how she has dropped.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She will deliver when you are absolutely fed up and walk away saying "I don't care if you ever kid!" 
Then out will pour a kid or 2! It is awfully aggravating and nerve wracking. Even for those with years under
their belts. But, chances are, all will turn out ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds to be in pre-labor, that is when the kids begin to move into the birthing canal. It can take many hours, to a few. 
Watch her close now, look at her from behind, is she still up on her sides. 
If all of a sudden she looks like the sides are not showing as much, she is dropping, it will be soon.

We don't always catch the discharge, but when the water breaks, you should see a big slimmy puddle of goo on the ground, she may flare up her lip sniffing it.
That means she is there.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

If you spot her udders dripping she's getting close. I see the sunken part on yours. Mine will also stay to themselves a little, kind of away from the herd. If they're like real, real close, the pawing and turning around, like making a nest, is almost continual. Then mine settle down, and within a little time will kid.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I find that having a baby monitor if it's feasible (they're very cheap!) is extremely helpful! Almost all does will cry out when pushing. This way you can check her before bed and have the monitor in the room. She'll wake you up when you're needed guaranteed!! I wouldn't be without one.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I just ordered a video monitor yesterday so next kidding will be a little lest exhausting I hope!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have not bought mine, but want one so badly. Each year I say the same thing, next year I will have one, LOL, but still I don't.
Part of it is I am just not sure which I want to use yet. It has to reach 100 feet from the house to the barn, with no wires.
So it makes things difficult, I read about some but not sure how they work.

You are so lucky to have one now.:-D


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure mine's going to work yet. It says 350 feet, but sonething about our house causes a lot of electronic interference so I'm hoping it'll work ok when I get it.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got a video "surveillance" cam. this year at Amazon. It's great~ wireless, reaches up to 350 ft. Has an intercom on it. You can talk back and forth with the person inside near the monitor when you're in with the goats and the cam. I waited several years to get one. I agree with anyone who says they're great. The hardest part is doing all the research and finding the one that's right for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Which one is it Erin?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS said:


> I'm not 100% sure mine's going to work yet. It says 350 feet, but sonething about our house causes a lot of electronic interference so I'm hoping it'll work ok when I get it.


I hope it does work for you, it would be frustrating if it doesn't 

Which one did you get?


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I got the Summer infant day and night monitor with LCD screen. I got it so cheap it was worth trying. And at this point it'll be shipped and installed before Raven kids. I tried to explain to her how awesome it would be for her to kid on Mother's Day and tried bribing her with Apple Jacks (she's starting to warm up to me some!!) but still no kids. If the dates I was given by seller were correct, she's 156 days today! I don't know what to think or do at this point. I'm just trying to be patient and positive. :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is still OK for now being 156 days.

I am glad she is warming up to you, that is Awesome, good work. 

She didn't make it for mothers day, but I pray, she kids soon healthy babies for you.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok, so at what point do I get concerned? As long as she hasn't had long stringy discharge and/or started pushing without anything happening? I just don't want to miss anything that I should be acting on, but I also don't want to cause her undue stress any more than she's already dealt with. :shrug:


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok, so I contacted the lady I just got Raven from to confirm dates, and feel a little more relieved. She had just bought Raven in late December already bred. She said the person she got her from knew there had been some action on a specific date in November (that possible due date has come and gone) but didn't track dates after. She was kept in with the buck until Dec 21. So it is possible Raven isn't as far past due date or even past it at all. Also, when lady I got her from brought her home, she put her in with her buck since she was already bred. This of course means, there's even a chance she bred to that buck and is due even later. 

So good news- she may not be past due (which makes me less worried)
Bad news- don't know when she is due and if she kids within a certain time frame, I may not know for sure which buck is the sire. How do you handle that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If not registering, it really doesn't matter. If registering, you would have to DNA both males and the kids.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

They will definitely be registered, I hope to possibly get another herdsire out of this kidding and l only have 100% and registered boers. Both bucks are excellent, so I guess Ill be hoping for kidding very soon or much later to easily determine sire. I can't imagine Raven going till the 25th (which would be earliest due date based on exposure to buck #2) Her ligaments are gone, her hind end has been soft and somewhat swollen, her udders are fuller than my does currently nursing and she spends most of her time laying down groaning.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Which one is it Erin?


I copied the model number and pasted it here in case you want to look at it. AlDefender PX301-010 Digital Wireless DVR Security System with 7 Inch LCD Monitor, SD Card Recording and Long Range Night Vision Camera (Black)

Big name, eh? lol It's from Amazon. This only thing I wish it did was have excellent reception in any room you put it. Right now, it's optimum place is the bedroom so that's great for beddy bye time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for that, will have to check into it.

Yes, it is a big name, LOL, sounds official and important. :greengrin:


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Well in light of the info I got yesterday, I now have no idea when Raven is due to kid. :hair: She is acting more friendly, but that may be cause she wants more Apple Jacks or simply has never been given individual attention and is slowly warming up to me. She looks more swollen in the rear as of yesterday evening also. Im attaching pictures I took this morning for some input. (please ignore dirty barn, raining here so they are mucking things up!) I know its not an exact science and every individual goat and kidding can differ, but should I be expecting kids soon or is it possible I may be looking at the 2nd buck being a possibility and a due date closer to the 25th? Would LOVE input....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so hard to say when. All we can do is, watch them close, especially not knowing for sure a kidding date and don't know a history on her.

She may have a little more to go, her udder is full, but not super tight.
She is sinking in around her tailhead area.
But yet, she is looking posty now. Her rear legs are looking straight up and down, compare them to the first pics of her.

You say she is being more loving. Some Does can kid all of a sudden, after acting this way, while others take their time and make us crazy waiting.
Although she is bonding with you so, it is hard to say there. 

She also may I add, look in better condition, after such a short time, she is turning into a pretty Doe. Good work.

So good to hear she is warming up to you.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Pam! Her feet are in bad need of trimming still but I am trying to get her through this kidding first. I think the people I got her from were maybe just a little overwhelmed with the number of animals they had and some health issues. I currently have 11 and plan to maybe keep a good buckling, but that's my max. Although I wish I had more simply to keep my fields mowed  

Well, I'll keep watching and waiting and do what I can to make her my friend


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.

Hang in there, I know it is stressful.


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Blue I agree with Toth she is looking a whole lot better than the first picture posted and is turning out to be a very pretty girl! I just read and caught up on this thread and am excited to see those kids! Good luck!


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you! As anxious as I am for her to kid, I am also hoping her sweet demeanor I am seeing is her warming up to me, not just a mood change associated with kidding. The lady I got her form said she wasn't very friendly, but I have had her 2 weeks now an am seeing that she can be. We have a ways to go, but I think I can win her over. 

I am very excited for her to kid though. The buck she should be bred to has top bloodlines and many generations of color and dapples, and she also has good bloodlines and lots of color genetics so I'm hoping for some beautiful dappled kids. And if she's bred to buck #2 we should have very good results as well, as he has mostly ennobled lineage. Not to mention, the relief if we have a good, healthy experience! So I continue the waiting game. My video monitor is scheduled to be delivered today, so maybe it will be a little less exhausting of a wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is the perfect time to get her trust. She won't go backwards on you, if she loves you already, just keep spoiling her and give lots of love, she will remember that even after kidding.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Is this just discharge or start of stringy goo? It is slightly yellowish.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sgilreath199 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine never had the stringy amber goo even when she was in labor. So you can't always go by that.


Wee Kids Goatery


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS said:


> As anxious as I am for her to kid, I am also hoping her sweet demeanor I am seeing is her warming up to me, not just a mood change associated with kidding.


For what it's worth - if my does become more friendly when they are kidding, it almost always stays that way after kidding.

ETA: I have a doe - Calypso - whose mother is very skittish and Calypso has the same type of personality. I spent a LOT of time the first 3-4 years of her life trying to convince her that I'm not a goatasaurous to no avail. I could never get within 5' of her, let alone touch her unless she was behind a gate. When Calypso kidded the 2nd time, she delivered triplets almost one on top of the other. I was watching from a distance and I saw that the sac didn't break on the 3rd kid. I literally got down on my hands and knees, crept up as slow as I felt was permissible given the circumstances - talking to her the whole time - broke the sac, turned the kid upside down to allow the fluid to drain, and laid him back down beside her. Do you know she never moved? Somehow she knew I was only trying to help and she allowed it. I think I even got a quick lick as a thank you, but that could be wishful thinking on my part. She still will not come to me, but I can now pet her back and scratch her rump and she no longer runs. She has even tripped me a time or two while I'm feeding. Might sound dumb, but I thought that the story might be helpful to you in some way.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

MsScamp- that is so sweet. I think they do know in that moment that you are only trying to help them. I had an alpaca with a stillborn that she just couldn't get out. She was one of my favorite pacas due to her looks, but not friendly (the nightmare one at shots and feet trimming type). She stood still for me and a stranger though during her problem birth and it took forever to pull that baby, but she never so much as turned away from me. Sad thing is, she never really was much friendlier afterwards but I can say she probably allowed me to be in closer proximity than before all that. 

I went to check on Raven just now with cup of coffee in hand. Her and her stall mate both were right up on me sniffing at my coffee cup to see if it was anything for them. This was with me actually standing in their stall! I even got a pet or two in and she chewed my hand. I got her for her genetics and those of her kids she's carrying, but I'm really falling for her personality. I think she'll end up being a real sweetheart! 

No more discharge though.  That's a letdown this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I understand your anxiety, I have a pasture bred doe with no due date and she is a FF. Watching her like a hawk but she will kid when I have given up. FYI I have 2 does that are not due until June that are bagging up and have a whitish discharge. So wishing you a kidding soon.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks mayia! I am hoping it is soon. 

She started with some discharge and bagging up at least two weeks ago, but in looking at the pics I posted 2 days ago vs. last night, I can see more udder growth so hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yea hopefully she's goes really soon for ya ;-)


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

Its surprising how kidding makes a doe warm up to you. Most of my does scream and holler and get away from the herd when they kid. An udder that's swollen that it looks like its gonna burst is another sign. A swollen vulva is another sign. Pawing the ground and hollering is the best indicator though.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS said:


> I even got a pet or two in and she chewed my hand. I got her for her genetics and those of her kids she's carrying, but I'm really falling for her personality. I think she'll end up being a real sweetheart!
> 
> What a nice story to wake up to. At least you two are getting to know each other and forging a friendship while you're waiting. That hand chewing is a sure clue she's wanting to know more about you. Very sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well said.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

How much bigger can her udder get? Poor thing already has to walk around it.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll bet she's gonna go Tonight!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

That how big my Dixies udder is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be soon. 

She looks like she may be dropping.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

No change today, or so far anyway. I am in the city with my oldest at a soccer training so it's probably best. My husband is home, but if she ran into problems she'd probably be better having my 7 year old's help than his!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Hang in there Blue! We are playing the waiting game together. My last girl is due today. You don't sound like you are pulling your hair out or banging your head against the wall yet, so she probably has a way to go.

:hair::wallbang:


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh no, I'm think I'm just past that point. May just be too tired to put forth the energy! I can't wait too much longer either, my husband booked our vacation yesterday and we leave in two weeks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry. It sounds so stressful to not know when your girl is due. I bred all of mine myself, and even though I know the exact dates I was still freaking out during the two weeks leading up to my first kidding.

Goats are so unpredictable. My first girl to kid(Dita) I watched like a hawk and on the day she kidded(2 days overdue) I just knew. She acted different, her udder swelled suddenly, and it was very evident she would kid that day.

Her breeder retained her twin sister and she kidded about a week before Dita at 4 days overdue. He told me that he watched her all day acting normally, went in for 1/2 hour for lunch, and came out to find her having already kidded in the pasture!

Just remember, the VAST majority of kiddings go just fine. If you are in doubt about how long she is taking in labor, go in and see. Trust your gut.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

OMG, No change still today. I'm just so frustrated! I stress out and watch her like crazy, then I try to relax and back off, then she shows signs, so I stress and watch her again. It feels like an endless cycle and like she's toying with me!!! Between work, my busy kids and her ongoing pregnancy I'm so tired. She has to kid soon. I can not go on vacation with her still pregnant! And vacation can't be rescheduled. Ugh


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Any thoughts? Can this really go on another week or two?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We just never know.

She is like " what do you keep looking at me for?" LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol I know! She has got to be so annoyed with me!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's what I do at times like this, I go out there and check the doe every 2 hours and then I just act like it's bot going to happen today, then.... it happens :lol: like when I don't check them for a day they'll usually kid that day! Goats are crazy haha


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How's she doing?


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

No real change. I really don't know what to think. My son has a game in the city today and I am seriously considering it may be a waste of gas to bother running out to my house after work before heading to the city. I have gone home every day before the kids' sports to be sure she is ok, I know she must find it hilarious that I am so wrapped around her finger right now! :laugh:


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Here is udder development over past 3 days. First pic was 05/19, 2nd was yesterday 05/20 and then last 2 were from this morning. Anyone seeing progress? I thought she looked tighter today, but Im doubting myself on this whole thing right now!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Lol they all look the same to me


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Thhis is what happened to me i wait and wait and wait and wait.......ect....ect.....ect. Then one day i gave up refused to look at her udder or ligs then that night BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! Two adorable babies the mom was just sitting looking at me as she licked them off.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

:GAAH:Oh great! So I am going crazy.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

No i think that last one is defenitly diffrent. Your not crazy i promise maybe just a bit tired hehe


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

lol your goat always looks at the camera like "what is so fascinating back there?"


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

so any progress???


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't been to barn yet this morning and she's laying where my monitor won't pick her up. I can hear her moaning which sounds no different than it has the last couple of weeks. So, I doubt there's much going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's ok. don't fret (too much). I have due dates on mine, and so far my one girl is 2 days overdue and doesn't look like she's ready to give up the babies anytime soon.....


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

My biggest concern at this point is I leave in 8 days for vacation. It can't be rescheduled and I hate to leave my sister-in-law with an expecting goat. She's worked for a vet for 10 years but lacks confidence so in a pinch she can't make a decision or trust her gut. Not to mention the burden it puts on her. I need kids by this weekend's end!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oohh...I see. you can't say that to your girl or else she'll do the total opposite - start having contractions AS SOON AS you're headed out the door on vacay day.

if your SIL is taking over for you, just let her know that 95% of births go very smoothly. and she's more than welcome to come here for help (people here are super helpful with stuff like that!)


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

come on goaty please hurry it up a bit. we will stop looking at you if you have babies!!!!!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I do think her udder is fuller than yesterday, but I thought that yesterday too :| I'd really hate to miss her kidding after 3 weeks of watching her so closely too! I hope I never have to deal with another kidding without a due date. This has been awful for a person as impatient as I am!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any change?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Ple heheheeeeeaaase YOU DARN GOAT!!!!!! Ok so dont u relize it is time for the bun(s) to come OUT of the oven!!!!:0


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Well this is her today. No real change that I can see. She did stay laid down when I entered her stall today and let me per her, lift her tail, etc before she got up. That's definitely a first! After today, I will be home the next three days so maybe she'll do me a favor and get this going!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

anything yet?? Sorry about this ussaly it isnt this bad of a wait


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that she cooperates with your timeline.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Still no change. Now I'm fighting mastitis on another one. Quite the introductory to goat farming I'm getting! Going to need this vacation!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good luck with the mastitis.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

So sorry?!?!?!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Anything yet!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Absolutely NOT! She's killing me!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yea she sounds exactly like my goat shrimp! :-/


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but when you are ready to throw in the towel she will kid.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol. I've said it a million times, but it's hard to mean it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I am so VERY VERY VERY VERY SO incredibly sory that she is taking so long but it will probably be worth it in the end......... 



Well keep us posted on how everything is going:GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::hug::hug:


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks! I will definitely post when I see something going on. Her udders are full but not tight and shiny so I'm just leaving her alone for the most part instead of taking a million rear pictures. If like yo have pictures to refer to next time, but she seems to be annoyed by it and I'm not seeing any real progress. It is so difficult not having a due date. I've had her almost a month now and she started getting milk before I got her. So I'm thinking she's got to be getting near whatever due date she may have, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Yup sounds like she is pretty close. My boer doe didnt really get tight until twenty four hours before amd then it was crazy super tight udder so wacth for that to.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds close. hoping she'll go soon!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Last night I noticed she looked a little puffier in the vulva area, she is mushy all around base of tail and walking slowly, at that time anyway. However, I did see lots of baby movement though it was lower, but I thought you normally don't see much movement the last couple of days??? I was super impressed that she let me feel her belly and feel the kid movement. That kid, or those kids, were awful spunky feeling!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, so much for not taking anymore rear pictures. Here's how she's looking this morning...


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she looks a bit more sunken to me, and her udder has definitely gotten bigger, and change of demeanour is good. that means something's going to happen at some point soon (yes...intentionally vague....lol). I'm guessing within the next 3 days.....maybe.... lol


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Well of course she'd go in three days cause that's when I leave for vacation! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

she looks ready to go within the next day or two!!!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

LOL, GoatGirlZ I sure hope you are right!


----------



## Farmerbec (May 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I'm pretty sure that my blood pressure has jumped since reading this post. I totally feel for you, Blue! I hope she delivers soon!!!


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

I am waiting on my girl too! I wish you luck


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks mzramz! Good luck to you also!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

Anything yet? Nothing here  sure are taking their sweet time and stressing out their mamas lol


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Nothing yet. Seems to be acting more uncomfortable with getting up and down more overnight, but that's it so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Think we're getting closer!!??




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Not to ruin your excitement or anything  but my goat has looked like that for 2 weeks now, still no kids


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Ugh! :wallbang: That IS a bummer goatlady1314! Well I hope we both get some kids soon! What is your due date or do you not have one either?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont have one :'( but I have decided to put them with him nexr year! That way ill get a date  I hope yours is droppen those kidds for ya real soon


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I am right there with you both. I have a boer as well Sugar. I am like you,I go out consistently to see if there is babies on the ground. she's sunk in at the tail head, big bag. I'm like you its driving me insane.I go out and feed her treats out of the garden to earn her trust. I am in the same boat going on vacation soon. might have to get a goat sitter in case of complications because this is her first kidding.
Wishing you guys the best of luck and Happy kidding!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Her udder does not look really tight and full, her vulva isn't totally saggy and her belly still looks fairly high. For my herd, that would mean another week or so. However, different does show signs at different times. Only time will tell. They like to wait until you are so tired you forget to check on them and then they kid.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

We have kids!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats! I've been reading this thread for a few days and thought she looked really close. Can't wait to see kid pics.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yay! I will await your update, but I am so happy for you that she kidded before your much deserved vacation. You have officially reached zen master status for kidding patience, congrats!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

congratulations!! can't wait to see their pictures!!!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

One doe and one buck!! Both traditional but given the date I was not expecting spots since we are way out of timeframe for the spotted buck to have been the sire. The doe has the darker head (left) and buck the lighter (right).








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

AWWW congratulation  she beat my doe :'(. but thats reallly great  they are really cute


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are so adorable! I want some new babies.  They grow too fast.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!! no more waiting!!!!!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They're beautiful! I'm so happy for you. I love the cute little stars on both of their faces.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

They are tiny little things!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Farmerbec (May 26, 2014)

They're adorable!! So happy for you!!


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Now I gotta come up with names, any suggestions?
Sire: SGR POLAR'S ROCK-N-ROYAL
Dam: BON JOLI ROCKIN' RAVEN


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations, they are adorable! I think I would have to go with Rockin' Robin for the doeling. I don't give my bucks names so I'm not good with that. Both of them are good sized - I would be willing to bet the buck weighs in the neighborhood of 13 lbs or so.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm thinking BGFB Rockin Ranger for the buckling, and call him Ranger! My pictures must be very deceiving I don't think he's anywhere near 13lbs. I'll have to get a pic with a frame of reference to give a better idea of size. Or I could be way off but we all think they are tiny compared to other newborn boers we've seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks can be very deceiving. I started recording birth weights this year when I remembered and had time between births. To my astonishment I had several 13 lb newborn bucks that I would have bet money only weighed around 8 -10 lbs.


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a scale and sling but can't find it now. I used on my alpaca babies and am thinking I gave to the people I sold alpacas to as we weren't expecting to get into goats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Premier One Supplies sells a pretty good digital scale that doesn't cost a lot of money, but don't buy their sling. The straps are too wide and have a tendency to slip out of the hook on the scale and dump the kids. I'm looking into how to swap out the hook so the sling fits more securely.

ETA: It's amazing how many people get into goats that never had any plans to do so. If someone had told me 10 years ago that I would be raising goats, I would have told them they were out of their mind! Now I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.


----------



## MzRamz (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats!!!!! I am still waiting 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BLUE_GRANITE_BOERS (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! They seem to be doing pretty good. I am having issues with them nursing just one side. Trying to show them there's a whole other jug of milk right next to theirs but not going great!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aww addorable!!! So glad the wait is over


----------

